# LOOk Manufacture Problem?



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello All,

I bought a brand new set of Keo HM pedals yesterday and found this when I opened the box at home. Can anyone tell me what these marks are on the bottom of the left-side pedal? It looks like something dented the pedal and stamped some sort of "H" and "6" into them.

It is really strange and troubling I must say to spend $500 on pedals and see this... My LBS had only one set of these in stick so they have no idea what to say, if this is normal, etc. I hope someone here can offer some advice before I mount them (or return them).

thanks


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. Just put them on and ride.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Your pedals will look like hell after time anyways. Not exactly something you get for the "bling" factor.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I believe this is a manufacturing date code, but I'm checking with the pedal product manager in France, so I will be sure to post when I have a definite answer.

*[email protected]*


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

awesome, thanks. It is great to have a rep online!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

chas said:


> I believe this is a manufacturing date code, but I'm checking with the pedal product manager in France, so I will be sure to post when I have a definite answer.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Just got word that this stamp is definitely a date code. Enjoy your new pedals!

*[email protected]*


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Chas, I really appreciate you checking up! I can;t wait to hook em up and spin!


----------

